# Independent Trading Co. Offers EXP60PAZ Junior's Poly Tech Jacket



## Deborah Sexton

Independent Trading Co. offers a junior’s polyester full-zip jacket. The EXP60PAZ comes in gunmetal heather along with aster blue, coral, lapis green, black and white in sizes XS to XL.

This sport-inspired style is made of 5.5-oz. poly tech fleece and the offers the functionality demanded by the most active lifestyles, along with softness, fit and comfort. 

Made of lightweight 100 percent polyester, this slim-fit style is water resistant and moisture wicking keeping the wearer dry at all times. There’s a hidden stash pocket in the jacket’s center back for stowing phone, keys and cash, and cuff thumbholes keep hands warm.

The zipper is a dyed-to-match #5 exposed coil with a zipper garage to house the antique nickel pull and dyed-to-match pull tab. 

Independent Trading Co. has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

